# Cycle Chat Jersey Order



## Will1985 (21 Aug 2009)

Here it is - the moment that my inbox has been dreading for 6 months. It is time to order Cycle Chat clothing to look part of the team whether out on your own, on a CC ride, or a sportive. Depending on regulations tbc, you may even be able to ride TTs in 2010 under the Cycle Chat name.

Attached are order forms in both PDF and doc format. Put the size in the right hand box (and quantity if more than 1) of the relevant colour.
*SS* is short sleeve, *LS* is long sleeve. *SZ* refers to a short zip, *3Z* to a 3/4 length zip, and *LZ* is a full length zip. 

The Endura catalogue is here if you want to find out more about the range. Almost anything is available although there are minimum order requirements for items on pp13-14. I have only included the most popular items on the order form, so if you want any of the other garments, PM me and I can tell you the price.

For payment, cheque is preferred but I'll accept paypal (adding the 3.4% admin fee). If people don't like these methods, I can discuss bank transfer via PM. 

New for this order will be caps. The design thread is here. Due to the minimum order, it will be a single one-size design so it doesn't matter if you put your mark on the blue or black side of the form. 
Socks can also be done if demand is high enough and a design made, again following the single design idea. Cost could be between £7 and £9 ea. Discuss below.

We are hoping for this to be a big order (ie once a year) partly to keep me sane but this is also helping to lower the costs - surplus to the server fund. A few extra jerseys will be ordered in the most popular sizes for latecomers.

For those interested, 88 jerseys have been ordered over the past 3 orders with blue leading 48-40.

There are plenty of images of the jersey on the forum...either do a search or somebody will be kind enough to point you in the right direction. The same goes for real-world experience of sizing.







The deadline is 16th September for posting. The order will be compiled by 19th September.


----------



## Young Un (21 Aug 2009)

How long is the turn around - as in how long would it be before the kit arrived?


----------



## Will1985 (21 Aug 2009)

Depends - last week of October might be the earliest. They usually aim for a 4 week turnaround....slightly longer for massive orders.


----------



## Young Un (21 Aug 2009)

Cheers Will - I will talk to the parents


----------



## phil_hg_uk (21 Aug 2009)

The endura catalogue link doesnt seem to work for me I get a download but it wont open. 

Which endura jerseys do the ones listed on the order form relate to i.e. the actual product names.

Sorry for being thick.


----------



## nilling (21 Aug 2009)

On the order form what is meant by SZ/3Z/LZ? But yes I will be ordering a shirt and cap


----------



## TVC (21 Aug 2009)

Thanks for this Will, unfortunatley the catalogue link goes to a .jpg rather than a .pdf.
Just off to look for my cheque book.

Cheers


----------



## Will1985 (21 Aug 2009)

I've modified the link. SZ/3Z/LZ also explained.


----------



## dmoan (21 Aug 2009)

Fantabulous – just in time for late autumn / early winter centuries!

This time, I will be mostly ordering thermal biblongs, LSLZ jersey and Windtex jacket and a couple of caps…

Will, I‘ll wait until the start of September to place my order – if you have sufficient enquiries for socks in the meantime, could you post a message and I’ll add these to my order? I don’t mind if the socks are black or white, but I would prefer white…


----------



## redjedi (21 Aug 2009)

Now to decide if I want short or long sleeve, black or blue, short or long zip


----------



## aJohnson (21 Aug 2009)

Urgh, I have no money > If only I would have saved


----------



## Will1985 (21 Aug 2009)

Not sure where I'll be.

Good point on the buff - a minimum order of 5 could make this a possibility.
My calculations would make it £9-10 inc P&P.


----------



## Headgardener (21 Aug 2009)

Hi Will could I order a pair of mitts please but only if anybody else is thinking of asking for them.


----------



## Will1985 (21 Aug 2009)

Only if 24 other people want them.


----------



## Young Un (22 Aug 2009)

> Will
> 
> If you're still in Brum when they arrive and need a hand sorting then let me know.



+1


----------



## longers (24 Aug 2009)

Apologies if this has been asked and answered elsewhere, I've a feeling it has - but are the caps available in each colour design or do they appear on each list and there's just one colour way?


----------



## Arch (24 Aug 2009)

longers said:


> Apologies if this has been asked and answered elsewhere, I've a feeling it has - but are the caps available in each colour design or do they appear on each list and there's just one colour way?



"New for this order will be caps. The design thread is here. Due to the minimum order, it will be a single one-size design so it doesn't matter if you put your mark on the blue or black side of the form. "

Tut tut, for not reading the OP...

On the question of caps, this might be a silly question, but I assume it is one size fits all - are they elasticated? I've never owned a cycling cap so I don't know. I'll almost definitely get a cap, as long as I'm confident that it'sll stay on - I've cycled in baseball caps before, that blew off.


----------



## Will1985 (24 Aug 2009)

Sorry Arch, no idea about elastication....plenty of people on here must know (they are definitely one size fits all).


----------



## Arch (24 Aug 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Sorry Arch, no idea about elastication....plenty of people on here must know (they are definitely one size fits all).



Looking at the quartered design on the Endura pdf, will our (aperitif's?) design fit? Can they do it all white quarters with the stripes printed on? 

I've no idea how my head compares with other people's but I suspect it's smaller than some. (I'm not calling anyone a big head there, I just mean with me being a girl!) I guess the caps would have to be elasticated to fit many people...


----------



## Will1985 (24 Aug 2009)

Should be doable....I thought a way around it is to have stripes only on the front and back panels, leaving the sides free of stripe, but have a circle of a single colour on the very top.

It's up to somebody to design something cool!


----------



## colinr (24 Aug 2009)

As much as I search the forum I'm struggling on pictures, can anyone point me in the right direction? Black if possible, blue will clash with everything I have.

How generous is the sizing? I'm borderline S/M on jerseys by the chart, which way is it safer to go?


----------



## Arch (24 Aug 2009)

colinr said:


> As much as I search the forum I'm struggling on pictures, can anyone point me in the right direction? Black if possible, blue will clash with everything I have.
> 
> How generous is the sizing? I'm borderline S/M on jerseys by the chart, which way is it safer to go?



I'm afraid these are all blue ones, but you can see a few jerseys on this page (scroll down).

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=34519&page=11

I think the black jersey just replaces the blue with black....


----------



## HJ (24 Aug 2009)

Can we get the Pro Bib Shorts, Will? 

I will order the correct size this time.


----------



## Will1985 (24 Aug 2009)

Yep - absolutely anything in the catalogue (minimum order for the small things of course). I'll work out the cost later and PM you.


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Aug 2009)

Hmm - I'll deffo be ordering a cap and am considering an MTB style jersey. From what I can see they only do thickest ones with the LZ option. Does the 3/4 zip go down quite a long way or stop 3/4 of the way up the chest...


----------



## HJ (24 Aug 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Yep - absolutely anything in the catalogue (minimum order for the small things of course). I'll work out the cost later and PM you.



In that case can you give me a price for the Ultra Packable Jacket as well?


----------



## redjedi (25 Aug 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Hmm - I'll deffo be ordering a cap and am considering an MTB style jersey. From what I can see they only do thickest ones with the LZ option. Does the 3/4 zip go down quite a long way or stop 3/4 of the way up the chest...



3/4 zip means from the top. So un-zipping all the way will reveal your whole chest to the world 

Will - is there a minimum order for the caps? 
What's the feedback been like overall so far? It occured to me that lots of people may be away on holiday at this time of year (lucky buggers)


----------



## Will1985 (25 Aug 2009)

3/4 length goes down quite a way...I quite like mine!

There is a minimum order for caps, but don't worry about it too much unless we get less than 20....


----------



## Apeman (26 Aug 2009)

Hi Will are cheques made out to you as per order form.


----------



## Will1985 (26 Aug 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Jane Smart (27 Aug 2009)

I get a bit blonde at times, but I would love a short sleeve CC top please size 14


----------



## Garz (27 Aug 2009)

Will it cater for the boobies though jane? 


Damn now the weather is on the downturn, im torn between getting the long sleeve now instead of a SS. What should i do?


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Aug 2009)

get a long sleeve and roll em up if its nice^


----------



## HJ (27 Aug 2009)

Garz said:


> Will it cater for the boobies though jane?
> 
> 
> Damn now the weather is on the downturn, im torn between getting the long sleeve now instead of a SS. What should i do?



Just get both, you won't regret it...


----------



## Will1985 (27 Aug 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> I get a bit blonde at times, but I would love a short sleeve CC top please size 14


What do you want me to do about it? 

Oh wait....blonde person!

The instructions are on the first post of this thread 

(No difference in male/female cut for jerseys).


----------



## Garz (27 Aug 2009)

HJ said:


> Just get both, you won't regret it...



Usually I would, but these last two months ive dug into the credit card too much . How about a middle of the road SS jersey and some arm/leg warmers?


----------



## TVC (29 Aug 2009)

Order is in the post, thanks Will.


----------



## Garz (29 Aug 2009)

Will the printer has no ink so can I email you the word document and send you cheque?

Not asking will (in-case he bites head off) but anyone able to link the jerseys in comparison before I order, black and blue pic would be nice if possible.


----------



## HJ (29 Aug 2009)

Garz said:


> Not asking will (in-case he bites head off) but anyone able to link the jerseys in comparison before I order, black and blue pic would be nice if possible.



Piccie attached to this post, note black and yellow arm warmers not included...


----------



## Will1985 (29 Aug 2009)

Long sleeves are slightly different now - they have CycleChat written on them.


----------



## Will1985 (30 Aug 2009)

There are 140 order form downloads...I wonder how many I end up seeing?!?


----------



## Rezillo (30 Aug 2009)

Will1985 said:


> There are 140 order form downloads...I wonder how many I end up seeing?!?



Well, mine should be there, or soon. 

I'm just having a crisis of confidence in the sizing. I've ordered medium jerseys and jacket, based on an actual 41 inch chest size and quoted generous sizing from another thread. 

For those who have ordered before, is this likely to be ok? My waist is 34.5 inches and, if it's any help, for this year's Lidl l/sleeve jerseys, medium is a good fit for me. 

I picked up a cheap Giordana jersey today, XL for a 40 to 42 inch chest and it's too small 

John


----------



## Garz (30 Aug 2009)

Anyone have pictures of cyclechat armwarmers/legwarmers perchance?


----------



## Will1985 (30 Aug 2009)

Me at the top of Ditchling (photo: Aperitif, 2009). Armwarmers had slipped because I had a long sleeve baselayer underneath. Same design goes on the long sleeved jerseys. Black can be changed to blue, but I prefer the mix here!






Knee/Legwarmers don't exist but something can be arranged.

By the way, I'm wearing CC shorts here but the construction of these has changed now so instead of a straight panel it wraps around the front.
The eagle eyed will see that this is a recent jersey with Endura on the front instead of Tal. It also has a blue inside collar instead of white after complaints of "sweat staining"!!!

I even have the buff on....what a CC kit whore I am!!


----------



## goo_mason (30 Aug 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Me at the top of Ditchling (photo: Aperitif, 2009). Armwarmers had slipped because I had a long sleeve baselayer underneath. Same design goes on the long sleeved jerseys. Black can be changed to blue, but I prefer the mix here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweat-staining is dealt with nicely on my white CC top by soaking it in a bucket of water with Vanish Oxy Action in it. A few treatments & washes and it had all gone, and now I soak it every now and again to maintain the sweat-stain-free look!


----------



## iLB (30 Aug 2009)

Will1985 said:


> I even have the buff on....what a whore I am!!


----------



## dmoan (30 Aug 2009)

Will1985 said:


> I even have the buff on....what a CC kit whore I am!!



I went out today for a 87 miler in CycleChat bibshorts, jersey, armwarmers and gilet - looked dead good, I did!


----------



## Davidc (30 Aug 2009)

Headgardener said:


> Hi Will could I order a pair of mitts please but only if anybody else is thinking of asking for them.



If there are enough others interested I'll buy some.


----------



## Will1985 (30 Aug 2009)

ilovebikes said:


>


Right...as penance for that, you must personally deliver every single piece of CC kit from the order!

That's a lot of cycling.....you may have to go to France and Canada!


----------



## Will1985 (30 Aug 2009)

Mitts are a minimum order of £25 at £8.50 each before discount, VAT and postage!


----------



## akaAndrew (30 Aug 2009)

...I quite like those arm warmers... hmmmmm


----------



## akaAndrew (30 Aug 2009)

HJ said:


> In that case can you give me a price for the Ultra Packable Jacket as well?



I have on of those (in CC colours) and it's pretty darn good, recommended. Just the thing for chill autumnal mornings. It was the only bit of CC kit that I took on LEL... didn't get much use because it was either sunny or pissing down but it did get a couple of wears on early morning starts.


----------



## Garz (30 Aug 2009)

Thanks for posting the arm warmers there will, was going with the black look but now I have to admit the black warmers with blue SS will go nicely! Shall email you the form in the morning as im off for some zZz, and post cheque on way to work. Good work there young man!

Cant wait for the next mass CC event after everyone has grabbed their goodies!


----------



## Arch (1 Sep 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Sweat-staining is dealt with nicely on my white CC top by soaking it in a bucket of water with Vanish Oxy Action in it. A few treatments & washes and it had all gone, and now I soak it every now and again to maintain the sweat-stain-free look!



I just rub the collar of mine with a stain removal thingy (it's basically ecover in a bottle with a built in brush thing on the top) when I wash it - I do all my washing by hand, but a similar pretreatment before machine washing would do the trick too. I do the cuffs of the short sleeves too.

As for boobies, I find my jersey fits fine. But then mine aren't very big.

Anyway, I sent my cap order off last week - I'd love to get more, but although I have some work coming up, I better not spend before I've earnt.


----------



## zacklaws (1 Sep 2009)

Is there anyone with a 44 inch chest who has ordered before? I have an Endura FS260 Pro shirt and find the XXL a tight fit which according to the catalogue should be for a 48 to a 50 chest and by their sizing guide I should be a L which would not fit as the XL would not, but there again it does say its a rough guide.

The FS260 is a close fit top, but if I was any larger it would not fit.

Is the standard road jersey a more genorous fit?


----------



## Rezillo (1 Sep 2009)

It would be really handy (he begged) if people posted their own sizing experiences from previous orders - i.e. actual chest and waist size, size ordered and how tight the fit was. 

There is some information dotted around old threads but it's difficult to be confident. My online cycling clothing ordering experiences have been horrendous - some size charts have borne no relation to reality.

John


----------



## Garz (1 Sep 2009)

Interesting, as I plumped for a medium but have a very stocky frame, you have me concerned now.


----------



## redjedi (1 Sep 2009)

Cap and sock designs are here

Clicky!

Suggestions for changes are welcome



> It would be really handy (he begged) if people posted their own sizing experiences from previous orders - i.e. actual chest and waist size, size ordered and how tight the fit was.


This would be good as there won't be any return and exchange possible.


----------



## colinr (2 Sep 2009)

> It would be really handy (he begged) if people posted their own sizing experiences from previous orders - i.e. actual chest and waist size, size ordered and how tight the fit was.



+1.

I'm borderline S/M on jerseys and would like to know which direction to go.


----------



## Arch (2 Sep 2009)

Rezillo said:


> It would be really handy (he begged) if people posted their own sizing experiences from previous orders - i.e. actual chest and waist size, size ordered and how tight the fit was.
> 
> There is some information dotted around old threads but it's difficult to be confident. My online cycling clothing ordering experiences have been horrendous - some size charts have borne no relation to reality.
> 
> John



I'll try to remember to measure myself (if I can stand the shame) and my jersey. Bearing in mind though, that my shape won't match the majority of you chaps... I suppose though, the basic measurements might help anyway.


----------



## Will1985 (2 Sep 2009)

Hopefully I'll have a bit more information about caps and socks tomorrow. I've enquired about the possibility of 2 sock colours.


----------



## Young Un (2 Sep 2009)

Gutted: Was going to go for the windtex jacket and some thermal biblongs - but I;ve discovered that the long don't come with a pad, and I;'m not sure wearing bibshorts under biblongs would be very comfortable.


----------



## iLB (2 Sep 2009)

Young Un said:


> Gutted: Was going to go for the windtex jacket and some thermal biblongs - but I;ve discovered that the long don't come with a pad, and I;'m not sure wearing bibshorts under biblongs would be very comfortable.



over the top steve, ftw


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Sep 2009)

Them caps is looking da chit


----------



## Young Un (2 Sep 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> over the top steve, ftw



Either way you still end up wiht two sets of straps going over your shoulders?


----------



## redjedi (2 Sep 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Them caps is looking da chit





I thought I did a pretty good job


----------



## Arch (3 Sep 2009)

Ok, for the ladies out there, I measured myself and my jersey.

Then left the note at home.

However, from memory (and I can only remember the inches):

I have a medium jersey. My bust is 36", my waist is 35/36 (depends if I suck in) and my hips are 38 (?not sure I've remembered that right. Definitely biggest of all anyway)

The widest part of the jersey (just under the arms, so sort of bust height) is about 40" round.

Dunno if that helps anyone. 

Oh, and looking at the state of my shorts today, they are starting to shed lycra bits and go see-through in places, so I think I might treat myself to some new ones.


----------



## Arch (3 Sep 2009)

Ah, so...

Anyone give me sizing advice on the shorts? I'm a ladies size 14 (working on it, but fear 12 would be optimistic just yet). I know I can probably work it all out from the catalogue and stuff, need to measure myself again to be sure....


----------



## Will1985 (3 Sep 2009)

Update - socks are a no-go... they have been removed from the range.

Caps are good to go - single design only.


----------



## Arch (3 Sep 2009)

Phew!

And it looks like I need Medium shorts. I'll print another form off tomorrow when I have access to a printer....


----------



## Garz (3 Sep 2009)

Will, if anybody may know its you.. 

I bought a few jerseys recently and vary tremendously. I have one which is labelled 'XL' and fits well, I have one that's 'L' and fits like a glove, one thats again a 'L' and is too small and finally my original and first which is 'S' and fits well.

All range in measurements from armpit to armpit seam from 18" to 21". As they all differ in material it makes it hard to accurately gauge too.

On the form I emailed you I chose a 'Medium' , what size have you got and could you measure the armpit to armpit for me?

TIA Garz


----------



## Arch (4 Sep 2009)

Not sure if you mean me or Will, but I've got a Medium jersey, and armpit to armpit, as it lay on the bed, was 20", which I reckoned made 40" all round.


----------



## Rezillo (4 Sep 2009)

Arch said:


> Not sure if you mean me or Will, but I've got a Medium jersey, and armpit to armpit, as it lay on the bed, was 20", which I reckoned made 40" all round.



Thanks - that could equate to a mens 39" chest, allowing an inch movement for a snug fit. My snug fit shirts in other brands are about 21 to 21.5 inches armpit to armpit.

This afternoon, I tried on various sizes of Endura jerseys in my LBS. I have a 41" chest, putting me on the high side of the medium size in the chart. Medium wasn't even worth trying, large was too small and extra large a perfect snug fit. I'll have to pm Will to change my order sizes, it seems.

I wonder if the same disparity applies to the shorts sizes? I expect we can organise a post-order Cyclechat swapshop if there are any problems!

[Edit] This might get more attention as a separate topic, and clutter up this thread less, so I've created one. 

John


----------



## zacklaws (5 Sep 2009)

>>>as it lay on the bed, was 20", which I reckoned made 40" all round<<<

You made me chuckle their Arch, next time you chase some more policemen, ask them as you hurtle past, "Any vacancies for detectives", you may have a hidden talent of observation lurking inside.

No cake for me on the next ride, for being a cheeky sod.


----------



## Arch (5 Sep 2009)

zacklaws said:


> >>>as it lay on the bed, was 20", which I reckoned made 40" all round<<<
> 
> You made me chuckle their Arch, next time you chase some more policemen, ask them as you hurtle past, "Any vacancies for detectives", you may have a hidden talent of observation lurking inside.
> 
> No cake for me on the next ride, for being a cheeky sod.



I'd offer to slap you, but I know I'd never catch you up on a bike....

Well, I'm on the verge of a spree. I need new shorts anyway, and I got the cheque for my work for Cyclemagic. The sensible thing would be to pay off the credit card completely this month, instead of partially.

But I'm rather drawn to the ultrapackable jacket - my current Endura waterproof is rather heavy for summer, being lined and suchlike.


----------



## Arch (5 Sep 2009)

I'm assuming the packable jacket will look just like the long sleeve jersey?

Sod it, I'm getting one. Then I can still advertise CC even when it's chilly and I'm wearing a longsleeved top layer over my shortsleeve jersey...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Sep 2009)

Arch said:


> Sod it, I'm getting one. Then I can still advertise CC even when it's chilly and I'm wearing a longsleeved top layer over my shortsleeve jersey...



Chucking your money around like nobody's business!!

Reminds me, must get my order organised


----------



## Arch (7 Sep 2009)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Chucking your money around like nobody's business!!
> 
> Reminds me, must get my order organised



This is the most profligate I've been for ages - a lucky conjunction of casual work recently.


----------



## Will1985 (8 Sep 2009)

8 more days - only had 12 through the post plus 3 on paypal. That is nowhere near enough to submit an order. 

Given that over 40 people said they wanted to get some CC kit on the poll I posted a couple of months ago, I'm hoping that there are some more in the post.

If we don't get enough the discount won't be enough to break even. Either I'll have to destroy the order and return paypal funds, or hold the order open for another couple of weeks.


----------



## goo_mason (8 Sep 2009)

I'm one of the late orders, Will - sorry!

I will be sending a payment soon, honest guv.


----------



## Arch (8 Sep 2009)

I've sent two orders now, have you had both of them? (the second only went in the post on Sunday though)


----------



## redflightuk (9 Sep 2009)

Just doing my order so it will be in the post this afternoon.


----------



## colinr (9 Sep 2009)

My cheque is in the post.


----------



## ttcycle (10 Sep 2009)

Will - mine in the post today


----------



## Garz (10 Sep 2009)

Will's so upset right now, he pm'ed me saying he'l reply once he feels the time is right! Must be all these late orders...


----------



## Arch (10 Sep 2009)

If it's possible to hold the order open longer, that seems better than having to return funds. Maybe Admin could bung up an announcement to kick start people who've forgotten...


----------



## theclaud (10 Sep 2009)

Will1985 said:


> 8 more days - only had 12 through the post plus 3 on paypal. That is nowhere near enough to submit an order.
> 
> Given that over 40 people said they wanted to get some CC kit on the poll I posted a couple of months ago, I'm hoping that there are some more in the post.
> 
> If we don't get enough the discount won't be enough to break even. Either I'll have to destroy the order and return paypal funds, or hold the order open for another couple of weeks.



Oh, go on then. These armwarmer thingies - are they one size?


----------



## Will1985 (10 Sep 2009)

At the moment I'm thinking of holding it open for longer.


----------



## Arch (10 Sep 2009)

Will1985 said:


> At the moment I'm thinking of holding it open for longer.



Presumably, unless it runs into months more, the proces are affected are they, so the only pain is that those of us who have ordered have to wait a bit longer.... (and the hassle of arranging it all runs closer to Christmas for you)


----------



## ChrisKH (10 Sep 2009)

I'm a late order as well but will be doing so.


----------



## Garz (10 Sep 2009)

Any CC jersey holder able to post armpit to armpt measurement for their labelled size please?


----------



## longers (11 Sep 2009)

Garz said:


> Any CC jersey holder able to post armpit to armpt measurement for their labelled size please?



This any good to you Garz?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Sep 2009)

Late order - cheque in post!


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Sep 2009)

I'll be doing an order for a couple of caps - for some reason I thought the deadline was the 19th, not the 16th! Will sort it all out once I get home.


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Sep 2009)

Righty ho.

Last time I bought a Mountain Biking jersey, short-sleeved; I think I had the only MTB jersey but these are looser around the waist/hips which is a good thing (a) for a recumbenteer, so you can cover your belly; ( for a lady, as men's hips are too narrow so normal jerseys are too tight around my ladylike shape.

But I shall be kind and do some measurements for you.

Mine was a Large (L) - what can I say, I'm an ample lady!

Armpit to armpit (laid flat) 61cm or 24"
Length from collar to bottom - 76cm or 30"
Round the neck - 46cm or 18"

This fitted me well when I was a size 18 but is now a bit too large as I'm a size 16.


----------



## Arch (11 Sep 2009)

Medium is 20" armpit to armpit.


----------



## Garz (11 Sep 2009)

TYVM people, I guess a medium will do fine for me. Didnt want it to cut off my blood supply as some get tight around the arms. Very similar measurements to yellow.


----------



## goo_mason (11 Sep 2009)

Paypal'd my payment to you on Thurs night Will, and PM'd you with the order details. Assuming you got it OK.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Sep 2009)

Are the buffs a goer? - I've read through and can't see a definitive answer....


----------



## redjedi (13 Sep 2009)

I meant to do my order before I went away last week.

Will - I've PMed you for your email, so I can send you my order form, and we can arrange a transfer/paypal.

I'm going for the short sleeved LZ black jersey (large) and a cap.


----------



## HJ (14 Sep 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Hopefully I'll have a bit more information about caps and socks tomorrow. I've enquired about the possibility of 2 sock colours.



Do you have a price for the socks, as I can't find one...


----------



## redjedi (14 Sep 2009)

I believe the socks are no longer going ahead. I think Endura have stopped making custom ones.


----------



## Will1985 (14 Sep 2009)

Goo - received.
redjedi - email received and now replied to. Thanks Luke for answering the questions around here faster than I can get to them!


----------



## redjedi (15 Sep 2009)

Email received Will, I'll do the transfer later.

What's the total number so far? Will the dealine be extended or have you got enough?


----------



## Will1985 (15 Sep 2009)

I'll still extend by about a week, but the order is looking pretty good now.


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Sep 2009)

Nice one Will - my cap order should be on its way.


----------



## Arch (15 Sep 2009)

Will1985 said:


> I'll still extend by about a week, but the order is looking pretty good now.



Do you want an announce up to remind/jog people? I'm sure Admin would oblige.


----------



## ChrisKH (15 Sep 2009)

Will definitely be placing an order towards the end of this week, just very busy at work at the mo.


----------



## Garz (15 Sep 2009)

Will could you give me a heads up before you cash in the cheque as finances are tight and need to know when the moneys being taken? Thanks!


----------



## zimzum42 (15 Sep 2009)

I'll have two caps please.

Are the socks still happening? If so, I'd like a pair, two if they're cheap. can't find any prices....

Can stuff still be posted to Singapore?


----------



## accountantpete (16 Sep 2009)

Any news on the buffs?


----------



## Headgardener (18 Sep 2009)

Sorry Will I am going to have wait until the next order as funds are extremely tight (in fact almost none existant, I even had to get a friend to pay for my new seatpost) but might have something available in the spring. So if an order goes in around then I wil be up for it.


----------



## Garz (18 Sep 2009)

Tell me about it HG, the wife has had a ten week period of no wages and surviving on my wage alone is redlining the account for the last two paydays. Thank god she gets paid in three weeks!


----------



## Shaun (18 Sep 2009)

Global forum announcement posted Will - just in case you didn't have enough on your plate already ... 

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## BrumJim (21 Sep 2009)

Will:

Will be put through your door tonight. Unless you don't live at 22 (as pm'd), in which case someone else has it!!

Jim


----------



## Will1985 (21 Sep 2009)

Can't see it unless you included a pizza flyer! I'll ask my flatmate later to see if he's moved it.


----------



## BrumJim (22 Sep 2009)

Not yet posted when you posted. If you see what I mean. You should have it now, though.


----------



## Will1985 (22 Sep 2009)

Received!


----------



## Arch (22 Sep 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Can't see it unless you included a pizza flyer! I'll ask my flatmate later to see if he's moved it.



Well, just make sure he gets a pizza in return....

How's the order looking now? Only my old shorts really are on the point of dissolving....


----------



## dmoan (22 Sep 2009)

Arch said:


> How's the order looking now? Only my old shorts really are on the point of dissolving....



I think it is time you take stock, consider all the options, take a deep breath and do the unthinkable...

wash them!

Dirty girl!


----------



## Arch (22 Sep 2009)

dmoan said:


> I think it is time you take stock, consider all the options, take a deep breath and do the unthinkable...
> 
> wash them!
> 
> Dirty girl!



Oi! I wash them alright! They are so elderly, the lycra is dissolving into little particles, which them shed over anything they touch....


----------



## dmoan (22 Sep 2009)

Arch said:


> Oi! I wash them alright! They are so elderly, the lycra is dissolving into little particles, which them shed over anything they touch....



Oh, messy!


----------



## dmoan (22 Sep 2009)

Does that mean you saddle's all covered in bits?


----------



## Arch (22 Sep 2009)

dmoan said:


> Does that mean you saddle's all covered in bits?



Not so much, it's the front of the thighs that's the worst. And somehow the white bits all manage to cling to the black front of my long sleeve top.

Also, the area that the lycra has perished out of is becoming almost, sort of, see through....


----------



## dmoan (22 Sep 2009)

A transparent vision of shimmering loveliness, a total pervert following cycling might say...


----------



## Arch (22 Sep 2009)

I'm just hoping they'll hold together until the order comes through. Mind you, I suppose it'll be Bikesters time soon.


----------



## arallsopp (22 Sep 2009)

Damn! Just saw this thread. Too late to jump into the fray?


----------



## Scoosh (22 Sep 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Damn! Just saw this thread. Too late to jump into the fray?


Quick (very ) PM to Will might help ....


----------



## dmoan (22 Sep 2009)

Arch said:


> I suppose it'll be Bikesters time soon.



I'm waiting on 3/4 length knicks and thermal biblongs - hopefully warm, toasty and generally lycra-bits free over the winter for me!


----------



## Arch (23 Sep 2009)

My sister rang me, ages ago, and said she was in Primark and they hads some 3/4 length pedal pusher type trousers, and did I want some? (I don't have a Primark near me, that I know of). So I said yes, and better get size 14's.

Being Primark, they were on the mean side, and being me then, on the generous side, I can only just now get into them But they aren't padded or anything, so they are commuting wear, not long distance riding.


----------



## Will1985 (24 Sep 2009)

Cheques need to arrive by Monday at the latest, so last couple of days for posting are now.

Order looking a bit healthier now.


----------



## theclaud (24 Sep 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Cheques need to arrive by Monday at the latest, so last couple of days for posting are now.
> 
> Order looking a bit healthier now.



Did you receive a cheque from me, Will?


----------



## ttcycle (24 Sep 2009)

That's a very good point - it might be worth listing user names of cheques/payments you've recieved Will as Royal Mail have been striking so some cheques may have been delayed/lost.


----------



## Will1985 (24 Sep 2009)

Apeman
arallsopp
Arch
Biscuit
BrumJim
Chris James
colinr
Corvette chic
dmoan
Garz
goo mason
HJ
John the Monkey
Karlos the jackal
lazyfatgit
Longers
marinyork
Perfect Virgo
Pimperial
RedflightUK
redjedi
Rezillo
Richp
scook94
scoosh
Sig Silver Printer
soltydog
Speicher
stevevw
The Velvet Curtain
theclaud
threebikesmcginty
timmcp
ttcycle
zacklaws
zimzum42


----------



## arallsopp (24 Sep 2009)

Excellent. Now we can persecute those who voted yes, but didn't buy


----------



## Will1985 (24 Sep 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Excellent. Now we can persecute those who voted yes, but didn't buy


I was very tempted a couple of months ago to make the poll public on the thread to gauge interest for this very purpose


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Sep 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Excellent. Now we can persecute those who voted yes, but didn't buy




phew!!


----------



## Garz (24 Sep 2009)

If I was a bit more flush I would have ordered way more stuff!


----------



## Arch (24 Sep 2009)

Just to check, you should have two orders from me - a cap, and a shorts/packable jacket one...


----------



## Will1985 (24 Sep 2009)

Correct. There will be some extra caps and jerseys for latecomers.


----------



## Soltydog (25 Sep 2009)

Garz said:


> If I was a bit more flush I would have ordered way more stuff!



Ditto

had the closing date been in another 3 weeks I think I'd have gone OTT with my order


----------



## Aperitif (25 Sep 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Correct. There will be some extra caps and jerseys for latecomers.



Good - because it has slipped under my radar - where there's a will, there's a way to go! sorry, forgot completely about this.


----------



## Scoosh (25 Sep 2009)

OK Will, you've got my order, you've got my cheque ...


.... SO WHERE'S MY STUFF  ?










   ....




... you're doing an amazing job and I'm in no hurry 

Many thanks for all your hard work and putting up with all of us


----------



## Garz (25 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Good - because it has slipped under my radar - where there's a *will*, there's a way to go! sorry, forgot completely about this.



Was this an intentional pun btw? 


Yes will is doing a grand job so far im stating!


----------



## Will1985 (25 Sep 2009)

Garz said:


> Was this an intentional pun btw?


Don't worry - I've heard them all. It would probably be a good name for a consultancy type business if I ever started one up.


----------



## Jane Smart (27 Sep 2009)

Unless the order has gone in, I will order next time, I would have loved a long sleeved CC top


----------



## Garz (27 Sep 2009)

If you can email and paypal will, jane then you can just beat the deadline!

x


----------



## Jane Smart (27 Sep 2009)

oh fabby thanks, I will have a go


----------



## Garz (27 Sep 2009)

Will do you ever get surplus stuff ordered, reason im asking is its my b'day soon and I could always get some bibshorts bought *for* me, im very tempted?


----------



## Will1985 (27 Sep 2009)

I do get some surplus stuff. Usually just tops, but given the requests I had after the last order, I might get a couple of bibshorts.


----------



## Tynan (29 Sep 2009)

'also indicate if you want a women’s pad in shorts'

tee hee


----------



## redjedi (6 Oct 2009)

How's it all going Will?

Do we have an eta for the orders yet? (not that it really matters to me at the moment anyway )


----------



## e-rider (13 Oct 2009)

I'd been keen on a surplus jersey if you have any spare. XL


----------



## Garz (13 Oct 2009)

Will you there pal?

Hope you got my last pm about the bibs mate.


----------



## Will1985 (13 Oct 2009)

There will be some jerseys, and Garz bibshorts are covered too.


----------



## Apeman (15 Oct 2009)

Hi Will whats the chances of getting delivery before the postal strike kicks in?


----------



## Will1985 (15 Oct 2009)

No chance - it is peak time at Endura at the moment and because I extended the deadline they have only had the order about 10 days.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Oct 2009)

*cc jersey's, amy left?*

hi,

i missed the order for the jerseys, i'm really forgetful when it comes to that sort of thing, does anyone know if there are any left? looking for a xxl


----------



## Will1985 (28 Oct 2009)

No XXLs - there will be a couple of XLs though.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Oct 2009)

oh dear. never mind. i'll just have to remember next time. don't think i could get my manly frame into a xl till next year.


----------



## 4F (28 Oct 2009)

Hi Will, if there are any spare XL's then I would be up for one. Let me know when you know what is left over Thanks 4F


----------



## Garz (29 Oct 2009)

Just in case people didnt know this seems to have been moved from the cafe section now.


----------



## BilboSmeggins (30 Oct 2009)

Hi

I'd definitely be in the market for a spare XL shirt too. Missed the boat completely on this one. I'm such a half-soaked pillock at times 

Cheers, Andy


----------



## redjedi (4 Nov 2009)

Do you think there's a chance we'll see the order before the end of the month Will?

Would be good to wear it on the FNR and return trip.


----------



## Will1985 (14 Nov 2009)

I've received word that the order will be with me this week, although caps come from a different place so might come later. This is what is left:

SS SZ Black Small
SS SZ Blue Medium
SS 3Z Blue Small
SS 3Z Blue Large
SS 3Z Blue X-Large
SS 3Z Black Medium
SS 3Z Black Large
SS 3Z Black X-Large
LS LZ Black Medium
LS LZ Black Large
LS LZ Black X-Large
LZ LZ Blue Medium (older TAL version)
LS LZ Blue Large
LS LZ Blue X-Large
Bibshorts Black Small
Bibshorts Black Medium
Bibshorts Black Large

Plus a couple of gilets, armwarmers and quite a few caps.

I'd like to open shop again, *with a priority on the jerseys to those without any CC gear*. Bibshorts, gilets, armwarmers and caps for anybody. Any orders completed by the end of the week could arrive the same time as those who laid down their money in September.







Order forms below.


----------



## Garz (14 Nov 2009)

Anyone own a gilet who can vouch for the quality or provide a pic? 

BTW will the timing seems good, I can wire you the money when wife is paid on tuesday if you like!


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Nov 2009)

Garz said:


> Anyone own a gilet who can vouch for the quality or provide a pic?
> 
> BTW will the timing seems good, I can wire you the money when wife is paid on tuesday if you like!



They're nice - more Autumnal than winter though (the windstopper front is excellent, back is mesh, they don't have the brushed cotton inside the neck that my pearl izumi one does).

Armwarmers are (imo) good too - quality grippers at the top of the arm, and nicely warm.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Nov 2009)

Will I quite fancy getting a jersey as I dont have any other CC kit but I always find sizing a problem will I be able to swap it if it doesnt fit.


----------



## Will1985 (16 Nov 2009)

Possibly - it would depend on how many are snapped up this week. If you PM me some dimensions (and any sizes of current jerseys, stating manufacturer), I should be able to pick out the right size.


----------



## ttcycle (20 Nov 2009)

Hi Will

Any news on ETA of CC kit?


----------



## Will1985 (20 Nov 2009)

Everything is now here apart from caps. Will be going through the orders this weekend. Those who didn't order caps and those with massive orders will get theirs ASAP, those with caps might have to wait a few days I'm afraid.


----------



## Arch (20 Nov 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Everything is now here apart from caps. Will be going through the orders this weekend. Those who didn't order caps and those with massive orders will get theirs ASAP, those with caps might have to wait a few days I'm afraid.



No worries, and thank you once again for taking all this on. I hope the weather is grotty so you aren't missing out on nice riding weather!


----------



## ttcycle (21 Nov 2009)

Cheers Will-thanks for sorting this out, Arch I get the impression Will would ride in any weather!


----------



## Young Un (21 Nov 2009)

Will, we need to sort out payment for my jersey


Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mista Preston (23 Nov 2009)

Will

Are you still taking orders Will???


----------



## Will1985 (23 Nov 2009)

Orders have been and gone. I'm onto posting at the moment. If you look up at post #168 you'll see what is left.


----------



## Will1985 (25 Nov 2009)

Can any of the big orderers let me know if they have received a parcel yet? I'll be sending more out this afternoon to those who didn't order caps.
Still no word on the caps I'm afraid. I'll chase that up this afternoon.


----------



## redjedi (25 Nov 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Orders have been and gone. I'm onto posting at the moment. If you look up at post #168 you'll see what is left.







Will1985 said:


> Can any of the big orderers let me know if they have received a parcel yet? I'll be sending more out this afternoon to *those who didn't order caps.
> Still no word on the caps* I'm afraid. I'll chase that up this afternoon.


----------



## Rezillo (25 Nov 2009)

Not sure I count as a big orderer but a card was left for me today. It could be Ebay stuff, though - either way, I can't collect till Friday to check.

John


----------



## dmoan (25 Nov 2009)

Will - my kit has arrived safe and sound. 

I have modelled all for Mrs dmoan who said "That jersey looks just like your other jersey!"

Although she found the inside of my knicks and bibshorts "furry"!

As usual, many thanks for sorting out the kit order. I'll email you a pint shortly!


----------



## Will1985 (25 Nov 2009)

Rezillo said:


> Not sure I count as a big orderer but a card was left for me today. It could be Ebay stuff, though - either way, I can't collect till Friday to check.
> 
> John


That'll be your kit


----------



## ttcycle (25 Nov 2009)

nothing yet...not sure mine's a large order either...I wait in hope! lol


----------



## redflightuk (25 Nov 2009)

Hi will mine arrived today


----------



## Garz (26 Nov 2009)

Terribad puns in these posts..


----------



## HJ (26 Nov 2009)

Mine has just arrived, amazingly, I am sure it must have had an address label on it at some stage but when it arrived at my front door it was like this...






Isn't the post office wonderful!!


----------



## goo_mason (26 Nov 2009)

Oooooo!! Hoping mine'll be waiting for me when I get home tonight.

The thrill of owning *two *CC jerseys!


----------



## Rezillo (26 Nov 2009)

My order was picked up today from the sorting office. Jerseys and jacket are excellent fits but my shorts, although the waist size is fine for 34 inch, were obviously designed for someone with skinnier legs. If anyone has a sizing issue and wants to swap their blue XL waist shorts with an L size (mine) then please contact me. Failing that, I will have a pair for sale! 

Many, many thanks to Will for all his work on this order. 

John


----------



## Will1985 (26 Nov 2009)

HJ - I had a feeling that might happen to one of them! The second batch to be sent out yesterday were given some tape for that reason.
I think the first 7 recipients have all been accounted for now. Phew.

Paul - have you name dropped? If the design is appended to the CC account it might save the design charge.


----------



## goo_mason (26 Nov 2009)

No parcel behind my door 

I guess I must be in the next batch that Will just mentioned. Hopefully tomorrow (when I'm at home and not at work, so will be able to let the postie in).


----------



## Will1985 (26 Nov 2009)

A couple of pics from kit owners would be nice too... 

I would also like to ask people to give me feedback via PM on the sizing of jerseys and shorts in comparison to other manufacturers (eg: Endura M = Santini M _or_ Nike S etc...) which I'll store for next time as I think that would be of assistance to others.


----------



## ttcycle (26 Nov 2009)

Hi Will - got the card in the door today- hoping to pick it up tommorow am or saturday- thanks again!!


----------



## arallsopp (27 Nov 2009)

Woohooo! I've got gear
Nice work Will. Much appreciated. I'll christen it tonight on the FNRttC


----------



## TVC (27 Nov 2009)

Will,

My shirt turned up this morning, many thanks for your fantastic work, I really appreciate it.


[Shirt size medium is comparable in fit to all the other shirts I've got similarly bought as size M, and like the others looks best when I suck my belly in]


Jim Donaldson.


----------



## zacklaws (27 Nov 2009)

Many thanks Will, received my shirt today, perfect fit. Just need some warm weather now to fly the colours.

Even the ziplock bag will come in useful for this wet weather.


----------



## goo_mason (27 Nov 2009)

Cheers Will - mine arrived today too. Looks to be the same size as the TAL shirt I got two years back. I've taken a pic of the two shirts side-by-side which I'll post later, and I'm just off to try it on now to check.

Thanks for all the hard work you've done yet again.


----------



## Pimperial (27 Nov 2009)

Got mine today. Cheers Will!


----------



## Biscuit (27 Nov 2009)

Thanks Will,

My kit turned up today. Sizes L in both SS Jersey and Shorts. Both look great and the sizes fit just right.
See what you mean about the leg grabbers at the bottom of the shorts, but for me this is not a problem. 
I'm off to look for this Buff thread in cafe.

Biscuit.


----------



## Chris James (27 Nov 2009)

Hi Will,

Got a note from the postie, I presume it is my gear so will pick it up tomorrow.

I have a 34" ish waist and have gone for medium shorts so hope they fit okay. Mind you, I have legs like twigs... I have some Endura tights in large that are a bit big so think I should be fine!

The first lot of Endura / TAL jerseys were quite generously sized and seemed as per description - i.e. medium was snug but comfy fit on 38 - 40" chest.


----------



## Will1985 (27 Nov 2009)

Thanks guys - I'm really after comparisons to other manufacturers.


----------



## Chris James (27 Nov 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Thanks guys - I'm really after comparisons to other manufacturers.



I'd say Endura is similar to Lusso and Altura but de Marchi would be a whole size bigger on the label for the same size.


----------



## Soltydog (27 Nov 2009)

My top arrived today too, many thanks for all your efforts Will


----------



## Jane Smart (28 Nov 2009)

Will a 1000 thanks, I got my jersey yesterday and love it, I am off out today on a CC ride, so will wear it with pride 

Thank you so much for all your effort very much appreciated


----------



## timmcp (28 Nov 2009)

Hi Will, have all the orders gone out now?

I ordered a jersey when you first took this years orders, but I haven't received it yet  and plenty of others have theirs!!! double


----------



## Will1985 (28 Nov 2009)

It was sent on Thursday - postcode ending in 8AX.

The ones who didn't order caps are the lucky ones - their orders have been sent out. Still waiting on the cap delivery...


----------



## arallsopp (28 Nov 2009)

Just a quick note to say anyone who ordered the lightweight packable jacket is in for a treat. Mine got its virgin outing last night on a very wet FNRttC and kept me dry longer than almost everyone.
Ok, it did eventually give in, but it dried in seconds once the sun came out.


Top marks!


----------



## timmcp (28 Nov 2009)

Will1985 said:


> It was sent on Thursday - postcode ending in 8AX.
> 
> The ones who didn't order caps are the lucky ones - their orders have been sent out. Still waiting on the cap delivery...



Thanks Will, much appreciated.


----------



## BrumJim (28 Nov 2009)

Nothing yet, and no cap on order.
No post tomorrow, so I will have to wait until Monday.


----------



## ttcycle (29 Nov 2009)

Picked mine up from the post depot yesterday...yaay new kit!

The SS jersey despite being XS was still rather large and baggy a fit, quite a lot of room in the shoulders and around the waist area - for women on the forum - if you take a small in Gore/NorthWave/Assos/ 8/10 in Decathlon this will be a very generous jersey - think it approximates the size of a S Aldi jersey. It's even larger than the XS Male Decathlon jerseys that I have. 

The thermal longs were a great fit in S - plenty of give for taller people. Would be the same size as GORE women's bib in S

The 3/4 bibs S again nice fit - very interesting detail of cyclechat blazoned across the arse - Similar to DHB ladies finchdean bibs in 12 but slightly better and closer fit, and nice and toasty with the furry roubaix lycra. The grips at the end of the 3/4 leg are quite tight but I have a pare of Endura tights so am used to it.

All in all - excellent stuff!

Funny how I've got CC kit and not go round to buying my own club kit yet!


----------



## Arch (29 Nov 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Just a quick note to say anyone who ordered the lightweight packable jacket is in for a treat. Mine got its virgin outing last night on a very wet FNRttC and kept me dry longer than almost everyone.
> Ok, it did eventually give in, but it dried in seconds once the sun came out.
> 
> 
> Top marks!



Excellent!

<waits>

(I'm in the cap brigade. Still, it's not like I'm keen to go out at the moment!)


----------



## Rezillo (30 Nov 2009)

Rezillo said:


> ..... but my shorts, although the waist size is fine for 34 inch, were obviously designed for someone with skinnier legs.
> 
> John



Just tried the shorts on again and I may have been a bit hasty. The seat padding is wider and more rigid than in my other shorts and at first it seems to pinch in the top of my thigh. Once put on fully and flexed a bit, though, the fit seems ok.

Phew!

John


----------



## Garz (1 Dec 2009)

Received my stuff yesterday, big thanks to will for his effort and organisation!  Im sure we need to buy him a pint (that's a lot to drink in one evening  )

Not had chance to try the stuff on as im working away now, but looks great. Roll on the good weather!


----------



## BrumJim (2 Dec 2009)

BrumJim said:


> Nothing yet, and no cap on order.
> No post tomorrow, so I will have to wait until Monday.



Yeahhh! Came yesterday. The packable waterproof is now in my rucksack awaiting a wet commute home.


----------



## redjedi (4 Dec 2009)

Any news on the caps yet Will?


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2009)

I can't actually remember what it was that I ordered but it hasn't arrived yet!


----------



## Will1985 (12 Dec 2009)

I was told on Monday that the caps were ready to be shipped - not had anything since. Phone call to be made first thing Monday.


----------



## Arch (13 Dec 2009)

Will1985 said:


> I was told on Monday that the caps were ready to be shipped - not had anything since. Phone call to be made first thing Monday.



Cheers Will - I was going to poke you gently for an update. Doesn't matter much to me, all my ordered kit is summer stuff anyway!

And thanks again for the hard work - it must be getting to be a monster job...


----------



## Will1985 (18 Dec 2009)

Have any posties been leaving large packets recently?


----------



## Mista Preston (18 Dec 2009)

nothing for me?


----------



## Mista Preston (19 Dec 2009)

oohhh a little package arrived for me this morning. Thank you Will for your hard work in getting these out. I have my short sleeve jersey and cap for summer now.

Many thanks
Clive


----------



## theclaud (21 Dec 2009)

Received! Many thanks, Will.


----------



## rich p (21 Dec 2009)

Nowt yet but my breath is baited!


----------



## Scoosh (21 Dec 2009)

Postie didn't come till 1630 here BUT ....


... he brought my goodies .


Now I have (only) to wait for better (=warmer ) weather .

It could be a long wait .... 


Thank you, Will - you are a 
./
< >
./


----------



## HJ (21 Dec 2009)

Good! At last you will look like a team member


----------



## Arch (21 Dec 2009)

Got home to find two parcels. One from a friend, containing a card and present for someone else (I wonder if they have mine?) and...

My kit!

The cap fits well and so does the jacket (or it will when I try it on over less layers - currently I'm a bit Michelin Mannish) Haven't tried the shorts yet, I'm sure they'll be fine.

Thanks again Will for all your hard work on this. My first warm ride out in the spring will be fully CC'd up!


----------



## longers (22 Dec 2009)

Cap arrived today. It's superb but my head is too small 

Thanks Will for your efforts again.


----------



## rich p (24 Dec 2009)

Stuff arrived today - many thanks for your sterling efforts, Will.


----------



## redjedi (18 Jan 2010)

Received my replacement jersey last week. I had to change from a large to an XL as I just don't have the figure for the sporty fit.

Looks very good and can't wait until it gets warm enough so I can wear it out on a CC ride.

Thanks for the effort Will


----------



## redjedi (18 Jan 2010)

Received my replacement jersey last week. I had to change from a large to an XL as I just don't have the figure for the sporty fit.

Looks very good and can't wait until it gets warm enough so I can wear it out on a CC ride.

Thanks for the effort Will


----------



## Garz (18 Jan 2010)

Mine fits great, bit tight on the arms.. serves me for being a stumpy git!


----------



## Garz (18 Jan 2010)

Mine fits great, bit tight on the arms.. serves me for being a stumpy git!


----------



## Will1985 (18 Jan 2010)

Still some jerseys left - info in For Sale.


----------



## scook94 (25 Jan 2010)

Will, did you get my PM?


----------

